
Interactive Javascript Terminal as a personal website - ryduh
http://enekoalonso.com/
======
ameketa
[http://enekoalonso.com/terminal.php?command=ls&path=../....](http://enekoalonso.com/terminal.php?command=ls&path=../../../../../../../../../../../../etc/)

Security fail.

~~~
llimllib
That's a remarkably terrible way to implement a terminal.

~~~
eneko
It was never my intent to implement a terminal. The site does not execute any
system commands at all on the server side. Pretty much, all commands are
'custom' or invented, to show stuff about me and stuff I've worked on (a long,
long time ago). Nothing else.

------
Erwin
XKCD switched their web page to such a pseudo-terminal on April's Fools day:
<http://uni.xkcd.com/>

(And there was a cut down adventure game hidden in it).

------
ncavig
At least in chrome the backspace key performs a browser back. Should try to
overload the key with keydown event.

Would also be cool to have a history of ran commands or tab-completion
functionality =)

------
eneko
I wrote the site on an afternoon a couple of years ago and haven't had time or
energy to update it.

If anyone is interested, please grab the code :) There is nothing server side
other than the 'ls' command, which is nothing else than a directory listing in
php (no system command at all is run on the server). All other commands are
just basic Javascript.

------
growt
I'll just leave this here: <http://goosh.org/>

------
kqr2
Also see JS/UIX:

<http://www.masswerk.at/jsuix/>

------
hkuo
This would be an awesome way to port over Zork or any Infocom game to the
internet!

~~~
ZenzerNet
You can play them all here: <http://www.accardi-by-the-
sea.org/Infocom/Online/> \- Java, but nonetheless... Great games!

------
mattgauger
Note that it won't work on mobile devices, and probably has some accessibility
issues too. Fancy, shiny new things are neat, but show off that you know
standards and accessibility at the same time.

------
cowpewter
Very cool, but no backspace/delete/arrow key support? Can't seem to correct a
typo other than just hitting enter, getting the 'command not found' message
and retrying.

------
leif
<http://adlaiff6.github.com/>

Old data, but it runs on a (young, but) flexible sh emulation, and by messing
with the virtual filesystem you can get it to do whatever you want (try
readlink, for example). Grab code from github.com/adlaiff6/jsh and
github.com/adlaiff6/readline.js.

Doesn't work on firefox for me right now, don't remember why, I haven't
touched the code in a long time.

------
metageek
It looks so much like a terminal that I had a "that's impossible!" reaction
when I typed "whois" and got a picture.

------
mkramlich
i like that more than most websites. very fast. minimum of visual noise.
substance over flashiness.

------
miket
i have something similar <http://miketung.com/sh/> . Supports personal home
directories with the 'login' command (uses oauth).

------
pinchyfingers
Awesome idea, doesn't work so smoothly yet.

------
eof
doesn't work with vimperator on ff

~~~
naz
Isn't there a pass through mode?

~~~
eof
Yep, but I didn't know about it until now.

------
Ainab
neat stuff.

